# Online Plant Packages



## chasedafish (Jul 26, 2007)

www.aquariumplants.com has a really good selection.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

www.aquariumplants.com has good plants, decent prices

you'll often find plants cheaper, and potentially better at the swap area:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi,

If you are not afraid of doing some research you can always purchase your plants via eBay. Their is a guy who offers free shipping and I have purchased many plants from him with no problems. As a matter of fact I have 5 more plants on their way. The only catch is you get exactly what you pay for. So you may need to double some orders as 5 stems is a rather scrawny amount.

But again you need to do your research before you buy as he doesn't seam to know how to respond to e-mails. Also make sure the plants you buy are aquatic plants and not just being sold as aquatic.

James


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

I have ordered from the same eBay guy as the above poster and wasn't pleased and won't do it again, however, all the plants I have received from members here have been wonderful. I haven't ordered from aquariumplants.com because of the shipping fees, they're kinda high.


----------



## daveenedy (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Vinny,

If you want a LOT of plants for little $ and don't mind surprises take a look at these packages.

http://www.bayleesfishees.com/plants.htm

We just got the 100$ package and it was AMAZING. It filled our 90gal with plants.

Cory is a great guy too. Just email him and tell him what you would like to do and he'll hook you up!. (Those prices include shipping as well). I have ordered a few times from him in the past and throughly recommend bayleesfishees. :thumbsup: 

I truly believe he's in the business to help people and have fun.

dave


----------



## Hewer_07 (Feb 25, 2007)

i have bought off of ebay before and it was not to be trusted!!! i orderd java fern and recieved amazon sword, and the plant was tiny!!!! so because of that i went to swap n shop and got java fern It was dirt cheap and very healthy


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

There are many too successful plant growers in this forum who regularly throw away bucketloads of plant. Check the swap and shop section, often there are fast grower packages for sale, most of the time for the cost of shipping, packaging and running to the post office.


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

daveenedy said:


> http://www.bayleesfishees.com/plants.htm


Has anyone else ordered from here?


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey,

You could try Aquabotanic.com Robert sells a low light plant package that would suit you and your sisters needs. Check this out:

http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/Hard_to_Kill_Plant_Assortment_p/passort1.htm

And as everyone else said....you could try the swap and shop.....I have recieved a TON of beautiful plants from there.


----------



## eon17 (Aug 30, 2007)

baylees fish is the best i think


----------



## BenScoobert (Jun 15, 2007)

for anyone in EU www.aquaticplants.eu.com great service 3 times for me


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

*Aqua Botanic*

Has anyone ordered from aquabotanicstore.com? I have been looking at their plants and may order. they have a good selection and the shipping is not bad.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

I just recently ordered from Aquabotanic.....very healthy plants. I was very happy with my order. The stem plants are grown out and not small and short like other plant places. I highly recommend.


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks kristin i am about to order but i see you have a cichlid tank. do you have plants in there? i am going to PM you so i dont hijack this thread


----------



## Reeferton (Aug 16, 2007)

Stay away from aquariumplants.com
I have heard nothing but bad things about aquariumplants.com. 
Also, if you try to email them, it won't work:

[email protected]
internetfrog.com: Confidence Rating: 0 - Bad address
Error: Recipient rejected.

I ordered plants from azgardens.com. $100 order, $50 for the planting tool set (which was great), $50 plants/livestock (plants were great, 1/4 of the shrimp died)... $55 shipping, OUCH! And they bill shipping later so you get totally screwed on it.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I am looking for suggestions of new plant packages to offer. Let me know if you have any suggestions


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Robert H said:


> I am looking for suggestions of new plant packages to offer. Let me know if you have any suggestions


Free plants! :drool::icon_mrgr


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

biotope packages? nobody really does those.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Vendor reviews not allowed.


----------

